# Bununla birlikte



## Rûkal

Herkese merhaba , 
Bununla birlikte kalıbının Fransızca'daki tam karşılığını öğrenmek istiyorum . Sözlüklere ya da Google Çeviri'ye baktığım zaman "néanmoins","cependant",ainsi que" tarzı kalıplar çıkıyor . Ama bunların Türkçe ve İngilizce'sine baktığım zaman "buna rağmen" anlamlarına geliyor . "Buna rağmen" ifadesiye "bununla birlikte" ifadesi aynı anlamda olmamasına rağmen bu kelimeler her iki anlamı da taşıyor . "Buna rağmen" ifadesinde bir olumsuzluk var ; önceki cümleyle çelişir fakat "bununla birlikte" ifadesi önceki cümleyi destekler . 
 Ayrıca , örneğin ben tatile çıkacağım ve yanımda götüreceğim çantayı göstererek 
"J'y vais aller avec ça" diyebilir miyim ?


----------



## Rallino

İçinde _bununla birlikte _geçen örnek bir cümle verin. Onun üzerinden konuşalım.

*Je vais y aller avec ça.


----------



## Rûkal

O halde metni en başından vereyim .
17.  yüzyılda  başlayan  Türk-Fransız  ilişkileri  18  ve  19.yüzyılda  da özellikle  kültür  sanat  ve  edebiyat  alanında  gelişerek  devam  etti.  Bu  ilişkilerin gelişmesinde  en  önemli  rolü  Fransa’ya  gönderilen  ilk  elçiler  oynadılar. Bununla  birlikte  yurt  dışındaki  ilk  elçilerin  Sefaretname  leri,  çevirisi  yapılan gezeteler,  dergi  ve  kitaplar  aracılığıyla  Fransızca  kelimeler  Türkçe’ye girmeye başladı. 

Les relations Turques-Françaises qui commencé au 17e siècle , se sont poursivies se développer aux 18e et 19e siècle aussi, en particulier dans les domaines de la culture , de l'art et de la littérature . Les premiers envoyés qui ont envoyé en France ont joué le ròle le plus important dans le développemeny ces relations .

İlk iki cümleyi bu şekilde çevirdim . "Les relations Turques-Françaises" kısmı içime sinmedi . "Relations" dişil ve çoğul olduğu için bu şekilde yazdım .


----------



## Asr

Gramer olarak çok hata var. Ama bunula birlikte kısmı için "apart ça / en plus" kullanabilirsiniz.


----------



## Rûkal

Bu  akımın  bir çok  yazarı  da  Fransızca’nın  etkisinde  kalarak  eserlerini  bu  etki  altında yazmaya  devam  ettiler. 

Bu cümledeki "etkisinde kalarak" kısmını "etkilenerek" şeklinde çevirmek istiyorum fakat tam karşılığını bir türlü bulamadım.

"By be affected of the French" olarak çevirdim ama Türkçe düşündüğümden dolayımı böyle olduğunu bilmiyorum . Daha önceki bir cümlede "par influencent de la littérature française" ifadesini kullandım . Kullandığım çeviri uygulamaları bu şekilde çeviriyor . "İnfluence" İngilizce'de etkilemek demek . "Etkilenmek"demek için"Be affected"
ifadesini kullanıyor . Ama "influence of the" dedikten sonra neden bir daha "be" gelsin ki?
...-den etkilemek diye bir şey olmaz ; ...-den etkilenmek olur . Bu yüzden mutlak doğruya bir türlü ulaşamadım .


----------



## Asr

"being influenced by French" ya da "under the influence of French language" gibi bişey mi kullansanız acaba?


----------



## Rûkal

Evet olabilir de bunu Fransızca'ya çevirirken aynı mantıkla mı çevirmeliyim ? "Par influencent de la française" ifadesi yanlış mı olur ? (Başka bir cümle için yani).


----------



## Asr

Rûkal said:


> Evet olabilir de bunu Fransızca'ya çevirirken aynı mantıkla mı çevirmeliyim ? "Par influencent de la française" ifadesi yanlış mı olur ? (Başka bir cümle için yani).


Ben sanırım,  " en étant influencés par.." gibi bir çeviri yapardım. Native ya da Fransızcası daha ileri seviye olanlardan da fikir almak lazım.


----------



## Rûkal

Asr said:


> Ben sanırım,  " en étant influencés par.." gibi bir çeviri yapardım. Native ya da Fransızcası daha ileri seviye olanlardan da fikir almak lazım.


Evet , bu yazdığınız kullanımı daha önce çeviri uygulamasıda görmüştüm . Bunu kullanacağım . Ilginiz için çok teşekkür ederim . Iyi gunler


----------



## Asr

Rûkal said:


> Evet , bu yazdığınız kullanımı daha önce çeviri uygulamasıda görmüştüm . Bunu kullanacağım . Ilginiz için çok teşekkür ederim . Iyi gunler



Rica ederim.  İyi günler


----------



## Rallino

Ben sadece influencés derdim. 

Influencés par le français, ils ont continué...


----------



## Rûkal

Rallino said:


> Ben sadece influencés derdim.
> 
> Influencés par le français, ils ont continué...


O zaman Fransızca'dan etkilendi olmaz mı ?
Etkilenerek anlamını vermek istiyorduk.
Yeri gelmişken sormak isterim . Fransızca'da etken bir fiili nasıl edilgen yaparız ? Örneğin Ingilizce'de "Cry" ağlamaktır ; "make cry" ağlatmaktır .(Bildiğim kadarıyla...)"Call" çağırmak , "be called" çağrılmak oluyor . Bunu "Reflechi" lerle mi veriyoruz ? (Me , te , se ...)


----------



## Rallino

Cümle başındaki geçmiş zaman ortacı _etkilenerek_ ya da _etkilenen_ anlamı verir.

Diğer sorunuz için yeni bir başlık açın; mümkün mertebe her başlık tek soruyla alakalı olsun.


----------



## Rûkal

Rallino said:


> Cümle başındaki geçmiş zaman ortacı _etkilenerek_ ya da _etkilenen_ anlamı verir.
> 
> Diğer sorunuz için yeni bir başlık açın; mümkün mertebe her başlık tek soruyla alakalı olsun.


Geçmiş zaman ortacı hangisi oluyor ?


----------



## Rallino

Participe passé.


----------

